# any ideas?



## tomthetank (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi have the nce power pro 10 dcc , I have a qsi sound decoder in a sd70 usa engine now. I heard they aren't making the qsi anymore looking for something to use with a usa sd40 unit that will work with the nce system i have and will also use the sd 70 with qsi with the sd 40 as 2 units for the train I'm running thanks in advance, Tom


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You can probably find some QSIs on the used market, or dealers that do installs.

I'd go Zimo for another decoder, nice US sound files, and no weird programming problems like the Massoth, and better support than the ESU.

Greg


----------



## tomthetank (Sep 3, 2013)

Greg Elmassian said:


> You can probably find some QSIs on the used market, or dealers that do installs.
> 
> I'd go Zimo for another decoder, nice US sound files, and no weird programming problems like the Massoth, and better support than the ESU.
> 
> Greg


Thank You for the help and info, Tom


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I have done over 50 Zimo decoder installs and have made motorized smoke units work, and also to make standard Kadee couplers work in uncoupling mode with a waltz programmed. When uncoupling the engine reverses direction and opens the coupler and then pulls forward uncoupled at the push of one function key.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Tom, contact Robbie at RLD and Mike at Reindeer Pass, and Don at rcsofne.com since they do installs, and often are pulling out old systems, just give them a call and ask them to be on the lookout for an old QSI.... I have people looking for them, and I bought a few recently but they are all sold again (just passed through the cost)...

Greg


----------

